# FEBRUARY PHOTO COMP and Looking for Sponsor



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Heres your chance to show off your photographic skills in the AKFF monthly photo comp.

Photos entered into this comp should be taken whilst yak fishing and/or show an aspect of yak fishing. 'Quality' photography will be the consideration when selecting winners and this will include composition, creativity, lighting, sharpness and 'capturing the moment'. 'Being in the right place at the right time' will also help!. Only photos taken during the month of February 2008 will be considered. Please post entries in this thread.

Get snapping, get creative, get out there and get into it!!!

*NOTE - We are currently seeking a new sponsor for this monthly competition. We are seeking prizes to the value of around $50 - $100 per month (retail value) such as lures, reels, tackle, magazine subscriptions etc. If you are able to assist, please contact Davey G via Pm or email at [email protected] to discuss. Fame and fortune awaits! Thanks*


----------



## SWANKIE (Jan 5, 2008)

I have posted these in the January comp thread (now deleted), but I think they belong here...

Inverloch/Anderson Inlet, Victoria, 3rd February 2008


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Nice little 35cm Whiting










Cranky looking bream
:lol:


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Nambucca sunset


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Is that one of those paddle surfboards :?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

It's the Aussie Loch Ness!!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

so what do i win occy :lol:


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

a very misty day
llandudno pier north wales


----------



## wiseguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Fishnut, that is one cranky looking bream.

Looks hungry :lol:


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

White water


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hold my breath until...










Rock star (non yakkin)










Aussie Patriot










Ray, a drop of golden sun.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

The eyes have it :










Golden Dusky Epoch:


----------



## Bazza01 (Feb 14, 2008)

HI Guys

I pulled 5 black bream out of this hole and this is the Murray River WA were I cought them and so you all can believe it can be done I have a pic of my Xfactor on a softop Sierra


----------



## Papasmurf (Dec 16, 2007)

mate i think u stuffed up somewhere in the picture attaching proccess. :? remember to click "add the file"

:shock: :lol:


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

IN THE PINK


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

one grouper was drunk :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Had a really nice morning in the Coorong this morning. The photo's are garbage but the subject was good.


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

taken at cockle creek in far south Tassie

which is better - the background or the foreground

holding two rods in my right hand and the camera in my left


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Glenelg jetty at adelaide while on a work trip


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Apres fishing, Gatesy style.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWegtEBgAAB1fgAAQQaWx2qQAGIo//9/gMACtgw2ppk0AAaG1AA0ARU3kEzVPUe1T1B5Q0aAGjNQimnqNAAaAaANNGhoN1GBkltEaNlXrWdYFJyBAn8Ik/zpS6tQ9FezSKhETdqREAiCL8EXCBKiPnK6wyQEpwiBlRQGlViyrA1BdjjMaQHJdjdFQWLhEH/iDzgOU4A16SgvVSkQlCioBNmbBa/bvDApwKY4poNAJNkvWT9MauMLwrZIq0tmYtLaNsWmA7kmZshedCUPFTT/i7kinChIdBaIDAA==


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

The old man's first soft plastic capture out of craig450's frenzy, to say he was stoked would be an understatement 










Late arvo tuross before the rain..


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRtRF3kAABHfgAAQcAeAAoQEEAov5/8gIABkNVPxTNU9TymZGkxMJ+pqFD1BGCAYQYhehij1tUvufzo2IbkMUwlo5sxPFTSr688Kh0RwTiyv6mORB+X5PCwUUbZoXFIWnESUnGhtCnkd77dxjIOUEFBGfEA2j+LuSKcKEgNqIu8g


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Some great shots guys, its good to see fishing through other peoples eyes


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Almost forgot to get these in... hope I'm in time.

Some pics from our recent trip to the Abrolhos Islands (80km off the coast of Geraldton), WA on 23 & 24 Feb.
View attachment 1


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

SWR's


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

the leaping Long Tom










Cheers Dave


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Cant seem to find the March photo comp so I will put the shot I got today here 

This fella and a couple of his mates were playing around and under my Yak for about half an hour 










Didn't get many fish but with these guys playing about, it really made the day for me


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Burrum River


----------



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

occy said:


> The money goes to Gonefishn. Paddle surf boarding is all the rage I'm told. We get some strange looks from the stinkboaters when they come across us a couple of k's out to sea in our yaks, but what do you reckon they would they make of this.
> 
> I just hope he was draggin a lure out the back? :lol:


I say nothing... :shock: :lol:

Check out this link http://boardfisher.com/setupPad.html


----------

